# Bluefish June



## Brownfisher (May 11, 2015)

The toothy ones were again active at dawn. Not really complaining. 20+ inch Bluefish on light tackle are quite fun to me (an equal opportunity angler). After the sun got up, the Ladyfish got brave enough to come out and dance.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Blues are tough. My fishing buddy makes them into some great tasting fish patties. They're also outstanding grouper/snapper bait.


----------



## UTGrad (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Playin hooky (May 7, 2018)

very nice catch


----------

